
Engel Expansion - peter_d_sherman
http://mathworld.wolfram.com/EngelExpansion.html
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt: "e has a very regular Engel expansion, namely 1, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7,
8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, ... (OEIS A000027)."

